# Passat CC Coding VAG Rejected, Error 31: Request out of range.



## putin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello guys,

I tried today to enable my new MFSW via VAG 10.6 but when i changed code on my CU it showed me error :

Coding VAG Rejected, Error 31: Request out of range
Regarding to wiki.ross-tech this CU should be Highline so MFSW should be supported. Any hints guys please?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Steering_Wheel_Control_Module_Versions


*** Edit: Data from pirated version of Ross-Tech's product removed. ***


----------



## putin (Oct 18, 2011)

*PS*

Coding tried :

41 88 07 00 02
41 82 07 00 02

Do not work.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The version you're using is outdated. For full functionality on this control module please update to VCDS Beta 11.10 which is available from our website and post a new Auto-Scan.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/beta/current.html


----------



## putin (Oct 18, 2011)

*tried*

Hello we tried to use also VAG 11.1 and still the same error. But cable was 10.6. Any other option. Do you think using official VAS in VW garage will help?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

As mentioned, please post an Auto-Scan with the new version, it should show additional details which the version you are using does not provide.


----------



## putin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello guys, I was today in original VW garage and it can;t be also codedby original WS. Still rejecting the code. All other options like cruise control and so on can be changed but MFSW is rejected. Here in the last post guy told them that my control unit 5K0 953 569 R
do not support MFSW. Who is wrong ?Ross-Tech or guys from russia ?

Translated thread.

http://translate.google.com/transla...+569+R%22&hl=en&biw=1440&bih=651&prmd=imvnsfd

Anyone from Ross-Tech can you give me a feedback please?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

What part of "Post a current Auto-Scan" was so hard to understand? We know that you're using an illegal copy of our product and we do not plan to help you unless you are willing/able to proof that you're a legit customer of ours.

Now it's time to lock this topic. Please don't bother posting again unless you can provide the above.


----------

